# Java WebStart extrem langsam



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe diese Frage im anderen Forum gestellt doch da  kann mir keiner Helfen.

Ich habe einen IRC Client geschrieben, der wunderbar als eine einfache .jar funktioniert. 

Jetzt kamm ich auf die Idee ihn ausser per Download auch per WebStart zu verbreiten, was auch klapt bis auf die Tatsache das beim WebStart  der Start des Programms bis zu 10 sekunden dauern kann. Dann für jede Aktion noch mal 2-3 Sekunden draufgehen. Jede verzögerung passiert aber genau nur einmal. (klickt man einen Button zum ersten mal an dauert es lange bis was passiert, klickt man dann nochmal drauf dann geht es schnell).

Kappt man die Interverbindung und startet das Programm, dann ist von Anfang an schnell.

Ich vermute deswegen das bei jedem Start es irgendeine interaktion mit dem Server gibt die mir aber nicht bekannt ist. Schliesslich sollte nach dem zweitem start nur die Dateien im Cache benutzt werden.

Webspace : Allinkl (ist super schnell)
Link zum WebStart: http://www.hc-linux.eu/jdevSoftware/jdevirc/dist/launch.html

Inhalt der .JNLP

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="no"?>
<jnlp codebase="http://www.hc-linux.eu/jdevSoftware/jdevirc/dist/" href="launch.jnlp" spec="1.0+">
    <information>
        <title>jDev - IRC</title>
        <vendor>jDev InSystems</vendor>
        <homepage href="http://www.jdev.in-systems.org/"/>
        <description>A simple java irc client</description>
        <description kind="short">jDev - IRC</description>

    <icon href="splash.png" kind="splash"/>
<icon href="shortcut.png" kind="default"/>
<shortcut online="true">
      <desktop/>
      <menu submenu="jDev - InSystems"/>
    </shortcut>
</information>
<update check="background"/>
<security>
<all-permissions/>
</security>
    <resources>
<j2se version="1.6+"/>
<jar href="jDev-IRC.jar" main="true"/>


    <jar href="lib/appframework-1.0.3.jar"/>
<jar href="lib/swing-worker-1.1.jar"/>
<jar href="lib/pircbot.jar"/>
<jar href="lib/org-openide-awt.jar"/>
<jar href="lib/org-openide-util-enumerations.jar"/>
<jar href="lib/org-netbeans-core.jar"/>
</resources>
    <application-desc main-class="jdevircbeta.JDevIRCbetaApp">

    </application-desc>
</jnlp>
```

Danke für jeden Tipp


----------



## hansmueller (31. August 2010)

Hallo,

das Programmverhalten, daß du beschreibst, ist etwas merkwürdig.

Vielleicht liegt es am 
	
	
	



```
<update check="background"/>
```
?

Bezüglich des automatischen Updatens ist dieser Link vielleicht interessant: http://www.java-forum.org/deploymen...eschleunigen-verlauf-anzeigen.html#post663812

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## Mikrowelle (31. August 2010)

update  check  = background ist schon in ordnung.

Aber in deinem Link gibts ein Verweis auf einen Bug, heute Nacht fand ich 12 gemeldete Bugs die alle auf das gleich hinaus gehen. Der erste wurde 2001 gemeldet. Dieses Problem scheint Sun nicht in den Griff bekommen zu haben. Besonders seit 1.6  ist wieder ganz schlimm geworden mit WebStart. Ich habe jetzt direkt bei Oracle nach gefragt wenn die mir eine Lösung geben, poste ich es hier.

Edit: Inzwischen habe ich  das Problem auf Netbeans direkt begrenzt.
Ich erstellte eigenes Zetifikat und signierte die .jar Dateien selbst. Erstellte dann die .jnlp von Hand. Und siehe da...alles läuft perfekt.

Samy


----------

